# Shimano SLX Kassette CS-HG62-10, 11-36 T



## HanzDampf (26. Juni 2013)

*...es handelt sich hierbei NICHT um eine SLX Kassette sondern um eine "Derore" - CS - HG62-10, 11-36 T*




http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/shimano-slx-kassette-cs-hg62-10,-11-36-t/125776435-217-3352?ref=myads

[url=http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_0221tkccj.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## chemograph (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo nur zur Info

Die 62 Kasette ist die Deore Kassette.
Die 81 wäre die SLX Kassette.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HanzDampf (26. Juni 2013)

...ok  - vielen Dank!!!

Habe auf der Kassette keine Daten gefunden ..jetzt nach intensiven Suchen aber auf dem Abschussring
[url=http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_0232a0sn8.jpg]
	
[/URL]

...habe das Angebot verändert!


----------

